# Neon Tetras with German Blue Rams?



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

Will my Blue Rams pick on the tetras?
Will they mind their own business, or try to catch the tetras, but can't match the Tetra's speed?
The Rams are 1.5 inches long


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Size wise would be fine, but I would go cardinal tetras instead. Neons don't like the intense heat blue rams prefer, cardinals can handle it just fine though.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Have look at the recent thread. Particularly the last two posts.


----------

